# Emigration agents- any recomendations



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

My EOI on line looks pretty straight forward but I might be being naive. I plan to submit it in May . Does anyone have any recommendations for an agent to help with the ITA ( assuming I get one)and could you give me a rough idea of costs please? Would it be better to have the agent involved with the EOI as well?


----------



## Philbirdboys (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi we are using a agent called New Zealand Shores. They are based in Hamilton.
The lady we are dealing with is call Sarah.
It is costing aprox £2500 and we have paid half up front and the other half on successfully obtaining a work visa. Not sure if this is any help.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

If you have secured a job, some employers will not only pay for immigration agent, but do have those they contract with exclusively.


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Seriously the ITA is straight forward you really don't need to pay for an agent. All your doing in the ITA is proving what you've told them in your EOI.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Agree


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Same if you can answer the same questions an agent asks you have already don it yourself. So you actually do all the work yourself. They just fill in what you give them.


----------



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

*Agents " free chat"*

Thanks for all your advice. Am having the "free chat" tomorrow to see what an agent will do for their fee but thought it would help with the medical side of things as I have mild hypertension and asthma. Will keep you posted.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Are you going through the medicals for the first time ? We also had some issues when we were pursuing our work visa. Hypertension and high col, both controlled with medicine. Once you have your initial medicals and pass for the work visa then it is good for 2 yrs and does not need to be repeated of you file for EOI. 

Where our agent earned her money was in reviewing our medicals and giving advise if she thought there might be any problem. The process stressed me out and elevated both BP and Glucose levels. Having just worked out prior to my physical, it also elevated some of my labs. I would encourage you to both look at the advise offered but also to do what you feel is right in your situation. with high BP and asthma you could be rejected if immigration feels its an issue. A good agent will review all your medicals and let you know of any potential problems before the paperwork is submitted. I am thankful that we had an agent since we had issues, it made a difference.

If you have had your medical exams, it's less than 2 yrs old and passed then you can complete the EOI with no problem. Your NZ immigration officer will guide you through if they need any additional info. 

Best of luck


----------



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

sharbuck said:


> Are you going through the medicals for the first time ? We also had some issues when we were pursuing our work visa. Hypertension and high col, both controlled with medicine. Once you have your initial medicals and pass for the work visa then it is good for 2 yrs and does not need to be repeated of you file for EOI.
> 
> Where our agent earned her money was in reviewing our medicals and giving advise if she thought there might be any problem. The process stressed me out and elevated both BP and Glucose levels. Having just worked out prior to my physical, it also elevated some of my labs. I would encourage you to both look at the advise offered but also to do what you feel is right in your situation. with high BP and asthma you could be rejected if immigration feels its an issue. A good agent will review all your medicals and let you know of any potential problems before the paperwork is submitted. I am thankful that we had an agent since we had issues, it made a difference.
> 
> ...


No this is the first time for us to do anything. We plan to submit the EOI end of May as we have to get timings right as my son is in NZ all summer for an Internship and we wanted to get all medicals done at same place in same country! Both conditions very well controlled but still makes me nervous. I have 145 points without a job offer so thought I would do the visa side of things this year and then can focus on job/house hunting next year as we plan to go in July after daughter finished GCSE's then. Any idea of costs?


----------



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

sabey said:


> No this is the first time for us to do anything. We plan to submit the EOI end of May as we have to get timings right as my son is in NZ all summer for an Internship and we wanted to get all medicals done at same place in same country! Both conditions very well controlled but still makes me nervous. I have 145 points without a job offer so thought I would do the visa side of things this year and then can focus on job/house hunting next year as we plan to go in July after daughter finished GCSE's then. Any idea of costs?


Real burst my bubble moment when they said my husbands HNC is only worth 10 points not 20 so that would bring my point total to 135 and they said it wasn't worth submitting an EOI with 135 and no job offer. I used the NZ gov. website which allocated me 145 points so in a but of a pickle
. Do I believe the agent's or the NZ website and go for it?? Any advice most welcome. Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sabey said:


> Real burst my bubble moment when they said my husbands HNC is only worth 10 points not 20 so that would bring my point total to 135 and they said it wasn't worth submitting an EOI with 135 and no job offer. I used the NZ gov. website which allocated me 145 points so in a but of a pickle . Do I believe the agent's or the NZ website and go for it?? Any advice most welcome. Thanks


The Immigration Consultant may be right, but there could be a chance your partner could have the full 20 points - read the Ops Manual here :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/

Look at Residency, Skilled Migrant Category then Points for partner with recognised qualification - especially of interest is the couple of paragraphs at the bottom referring to qualifications obtained before 25th July 2011.


----------

